# Catching Hard Tails



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

What is the best way to catch hard tails and where is the best place to try?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Buoys normally hold them, sabiki should do the trick, we always do better with the fish skin ones with either red or green beads. If there thick and little bit bigger you can catch them on a pomp jig or gotcha.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice thing about July-November is the abundance of hardtails EVERYWHERE. Rigs, buoys, right off the beach. Sometimes it's not where they are, but where they aren't! #4 or #6 for the "cracks" (3-4 inchers) and #8 for the rest. Erratic jigging action with your hand holding the rod, with a slower retrieve with your reeling hand. Pcola pass is loaded with them.


----------

